# Pepsi Tray?



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 30, 2017)

Firstly: The tray was originally made for the German market (as, on the side of the cap, they failed to edit out 'Botle Tranke' completely) but it is a Spanish tray (Marca Reg) that I found in a Thrift Store today for under $3. 

I was thinking 1970s. I know it pre-dates 1987 as it doesn't have their R-in-Circle Registered symbol on the cap itself (or anywhere else).

I was hoping someone could tell me more on it? '70s? '60s?

Quite a deep tray.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 31, 2017)

Cool find!  I'm thinking it might be later than the 70's though, it has more of an 80's feel to me.  That photo of the splashing cola doesn't look like the sort of thing you typically find on 70's designs.  It's too messy.  The 70's designs tend to be more sleek and clean, kind of like what you would get if you removed the photo from the tray and just left the background design.


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree with the early 80's , it has that kind of look to it and the logo seems similar to the one used in the 80's , but still a neat find at a good price


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 31, 2017)

I would also think late 70's early 80's.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you all for commenting.


----------

